# Guess what the stork delivered today?



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Debbie Cleckley, Cadeau's breeder asked if she could match him up with one of her beautiful girls this summer, Jacob's Chase N the Dream, aka Dreamy. We were thrilled to have Dreamy come spend some time with us as she and Cadeau got to know each other in a bit of courtship. 

These are pictures of her: 
[attachment=58468reamyHe...iltSmall.jpg]
[attachment=58469reamySmall1.jpg]

She and Cadeau were very sweet together and even learned to sing together. 

Dodo and Dreamy Duet

Today Dreamy delivered 4 puppies: 3 girls and 1 boy, making Dodo a first time daddy. :drinkup:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

<a href="http://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/Congratulations/comments-graphics/Congratulationsfile/" target="_blank">
</a>




Congratulations on the Dodo and Dreamy Duet!!! (love that name)

She is a doll and Cadeau is gorgeous. The puppies must be beautiful!!!
Congrats to you and Debbie!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, I was thinking of telling Debbie that one of the pups should be named Duet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's the man....Cadeau!!! .....daddy!! :wub: Congratulations!!!!! Are you getting a pup?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Those babies are going to be gorgeous!!! The Mother is so precious and Cadeau is so good looking!!! Summertime and the livin' is easy!!! Sorry, I regress!! Seriously, if there is anyone in need of a puppy....get one immediately. This is where CeeCee came from and her babies are so well socialized and wonderful. I can't get over that little face.....Carina, she is adorable!!!! You know, sometimes you just know when puppies are going to be amazing~~~~


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congratssss!! I know the babies are adorable!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Carina!!! So how does it feel to be a grandma? I'm so glad she did so well. Wow, 4 pups. Awesome. I'm so excited for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina -- How exciting. Congrats!! Obviously they made some beautiful music together (wink,wink) I can't wait to see the pups. They'll be gorgeous with a mom and dad who look like that. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sooo happy for you! I cannot wait to see how these pups turn out. :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!! That is one adorable little girl... well not really a little girl any more ... she's a mommy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... CONGRATULATIONs!! For sure, they have to be beautiful puppies. :wub: :wub: 

I love the singing video. :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awww Carina. :wub: Congrats. I cannot wait to see pictures. I most definately think one of the pups should be named DUET.... What a singing group. :chili: :chili: I LOVE it. Both have such sweet faces. :smootch:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!!! I know they're going to be beautiful :wub: :wub: What an adorable video of them singing together!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations :wub: :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATULAIONS!!
They're both beautiful and I can't wait to see the pups. They'll have to be gorgeous!
Loved the video.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! How exciting!

That little Dreamy has such the beautiful face! Her name really fits her! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The singing is absolutely adorable. Naturally, my girls are going nuts at the moment. Congratulations, Grandma Carina.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Grandmom!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

Dreamy and Cadeau are a great duo! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Carina, Wow and Congratulations!!! What an adorable couple. :wub: 

Bob and I enjoyed the duet and it was the perfect way to start out this Tuesday morning....smiles on our faces.

Marsha


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What fabulous news!  :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations. That video was just the cutest. The pups can't help but to be gorgeous with such a beautiful mom & dad.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations. loved the video . i cant wait to see the pups :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- that's awesome. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies. Of course we all know how gorgeous Cadeau is :wub: :wub: and the dam is gorgeous too. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats Dodo!! We need pictures!! :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 17 2009, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852262


> Congratulations. loved the video . i cant wait to see the pups :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 17 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852267


> OMG -- that's awesome. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies. Of course we all know how gorgeous Cadeau is :wub: :wub: and the dam is gorgeous too. :wub: :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 17 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852270


> Congrats Dodo!! We need pictures!! :wub:[/B]



Thanks everyone for all the congrats. I am super excited. I do not claim to be in any way clairvoyant, so I am sure it is just coincidence, but I had a dream about a month ago about the litter and I dreamt that Dreamy had 4 pups with 3 of them being girls. Pretty cool, huh? B) 

I am also dying for pictures. I haven't seen them yet myself. Bless her heart, Debbie is not always quick about using the camera.  I told a friend of mine who lives down there and is mutual friends with Debbie that I may need to send her over to get them for me.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

And girls too.

Tina


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

:celebrate - fireworks: 
that's awesome!
congrats


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!! All the best! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How exciting. I'm expecting great things from that litter. How could they not be exceptional with those parents. I loved the video, but couldn't watch it all the way through. My two decided they needed to join in the duet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow Dreamy is right!!! I swear Jacob Maltese is one of those breeders that produces the prettiest faces! I'm thinking great things will come from this litter too. And wow...4 puppies with 3 of them girls. A breeder couldn't ask for more. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you not to be able to see them.

As for their little *cough* duet *cough...and I *AM* talking about the 'musical one' lol, it was adorable. I sing to mine all the time and they never join in.  

Congrats Carina. What a wonderful event.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!! arty: :cheer: 
I bet they are going to be gorgeous!! :tender: 
I LOVED their duet!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!! These babies are gonna be total stunners!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is ADORABLE.
and 
congrats your a grandmother.


----------

